# When will the 3x3 WR be broken?



## JackJ (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it will happen this year. Probably Erik or Tomasz. Who you think the record will be broken by?


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

Err single or average?


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

When faz goes to a comp.


----------



## Parity (Dec 1, 2009)

Faz.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 1, 2009)

When rowe wins a competition all records will be broken


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Faz if they have the Melbourne Comp, I think so anyway.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2009)

when joey takes all the WR.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 1, 2009)

I will if I go to CMU on Saturday 
I really don't think it's something we can predict. It's fun to predict competitions and sometimes you get pretty darn close but records: I know I'm not going to try to predict right now except that Justin Jaffray will get 2x2 wr average.

Edit: For single it's pretty hard to predict who is going to be lucky at comp and who's not.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 1, 2009)

I would say Faz for average easily. For Single though, I'm gonna say Tomasz.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2009)

nah faz is a noob.


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan brown will break the next record.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> Dan brown will break the next record.



nevermind, I'll go with Edward.
Dan Brown is pro guys.


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> nah faz is a noob.



Ya.

I think that sub 10 average will be done by Tomasz.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

Within a year. Either Tomas, Rowe, or Feliks.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> Dan brown will break the next record.



Nope. Will Smith definitely.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

michaellahti said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Dan brown will break the next record.
> ...



Actually there is a kid at my school who I swear can do it in about 3 and a half seconds. Honest.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I believe you.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 1, 2009)

Rowe Hessler will beat the WR on April 23, 2013 at 6:54 GMT.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Actually there is a kid at my school who I swear can do it in about 3 and a half seconds. Honest.



Reminds me of the kid about a year ago who saw me do a demo of a blindfolded solve, then after chatting with me about how fast I could solve it while looking responded: 
"Well, I have a friend who can do it *blindfolded!*" Needless to say my reaction was :confused:

--on topic--
And I think the 3x3 WR single or average will be broken within the next 6 months easy, if not much sooner.

Chris


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

This man will break the 3x3 average WR and get a single of 7.07 seconds at the Belleview comp.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Reminds me of the kid about a year ago who saw me do a demo of a blindfolded solve, then after chatting with me about how fast I could solve it while looking responded:
> "Well, I have a friend who can do it *blindfolded!*" Needless to say my reaction was :confused:
> Chris



Wow. Just wow. And just to clarify, that something I've heard many a time from people.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> *This man *will break the 3x3 average WR and get a single of 7.07 seconds at the Belleview comp.



Sure about that? Too far???


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2009)

michaellahti said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Dan brown will break the next record.
> ...



I vote...Nakajima. Or the guy who got a 6.31 Single. I forgot.


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think the WR for 3x3 average will be broken soon, maybe a sub-10 average by Tomasz... or maybe Yu Nakajima will come back with a 7.08 avg


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 1, 2009)

It will b broken when i break it....cuz thats my goal :d


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2009)

faz, or me. Nah jk, its gonna be faz


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2009)

I think Faz will get average, but Erik single _if_ it is broken soon. This is because Erik goes to so many comps, he has more chances for skips/easy scrambles.

Though maybe Breandan or Tomasz. Remember Breandan hasn't had a lucky solve in a comp. (in 3x3)
I think
Edit: And the time will be 6.93, to keep up the pattern.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 1, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

who cares? =D~
im excited to see Dan or Michal *sub-1* on 5x5!~

5x5 = ♥♫
ME VOTES *MICHAL* (but it prolly wont be official, otherwise --> Dan)!!
*SILLY DAN*, TRIX ARE FOR KIDS*!!!*

WAKA WAKA WAKA, IM PACMAN BXTCHHHHH

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> who cares? =D~
> im excited to see Dan or Michal *sub-1* on 5x5!~
> ...



My... eyes...

What I think will happen: I think faz has a good shot at average, but I'm going for Tomasz for single. I have no idea as to when. 

What I want to happen: Rama breaks single and average WRs in the save avg. of 5. Tomorrow. Using a Type C. Then Rowe breaks 2x2 single with a non-lucky solve. Then Dan Cohen goes sub-1 avg. on 5x5. And then I learn an OLL case.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> And then I learn an OLL case.



this made me lol


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> It will b broken when i break it....cuz thats my goal :d



Good luck. Your gonna need it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And then I learn an OLL case.
> ...



Revision: Then I learn an OLL case and Roux.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Then Rowe breaks 2x2 single with a non-lucky solve.


You know what? I wouldn't be surprised if he did 

I think the next person to set 333avg WR will be Tomasz, Piti (don't forget him guys, he's FAST!), or Feliks. As for 333single, it requires a lot of luck, but beyond that it could really be anyone fast - and not even someone who's fast right now... who knows if it is broken in 2009 or in 2014. But if I had to bet on someone it would be Piti, because in his last 3 competitions he has had two sub9 single :O


----------



## Rama (Dec 1, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> What I want to happen: Rama breaks single and average WRs in the save avg. of 5.



Ok, I just need 4 PLL skips, a single LL skip and I can make your dreams come true.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 1, 2009)

Did i miss something or Feliks is really that consistent? I know his times at home but we all know that doing the same in competition is taking for a while. Think about Breandan, Tomasz or even Erik what results they get in their first competitions due to their times at home. Or just think of yourself. 

Don't get me wrong, i know he is good, but i think saying that he will break the average WR next time is a bit rash, he has only *ONE* better single then the average world record.

I do think he has a potential, but i think it's going to take like 7-8 competitions for him as it took for everyone else. (Yes, i know Yu Nakajima broke the average WR on his 4th competition.)

And yes, maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 1, 2009)

Go Faz! But Thomaz and Breandan have more experience...


----------



## irontwig (Dec 1, 2009)

I would say Tomasz will break is own WR average, the man is just pumping out sub-11 averages.


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

Breandan has the current WR for 'most official solves without a single skip' of 176. I'd like to see him get to 200, yet still manage to get a WR


----------



## Jani (Dec 1, 2009)

within a year or less

by faz, tomasz, or Ando (a very good indonesia cuber)


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 1, 2009)

I have broken the WR but in my dream  
I would like to see a woman in the future to make a record for instance Sarah Strong  go Sarah go Sarah


----------



## SpiderSwede (Dec 1, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Think about Breandan, Tomasz or even Erik what results they get in their first competitions due to their times at home. Or just think of yourself.


Tomasz's best avg12 at home is "only" 9.76 (write in his signature on Polish forum), avg5 9.17, best nonl 7.44, best lucky 6.55(?), avg100 10.93.
Adam Polkowski's home avg12 was probably 10.89 when he did avg 10.91 on Polish Open 2009.
As we can see Polish speedcubers can come close to their home avg.
But I don't know how it was when they started go (start going? - sorry for my english) on competitions.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 1, 2009)

SpiderSwede said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Think about Breandan, Tomasz or even Erik what results they get in their first competitions due to their times at home. Or just think of yourself.
> ...



Thats's all true! You missed the point: It takes time to achive that! Tomasz already had 24 competitions and Adam had 19.

And not just polish speedcubers but all others can do that. I have a few competition records which are my best ever (better then my home record) or was better then my home record at the moment i set them.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 1, 2009)

When the 3x3x3 avarage is sub-10 for the first time, that will be an epic moment in speedcubing!

Hopefully next year, but you never know.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2009)

Rama said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to happen: Rama breaks single and average WRs in the save avg. of 5.
> ...



Probability of that awesome average is:
5 * (215/216 * 1/72)^4 * (1/15552) ~ 1 * 10^-11

So it's possible! Rama I'll root for this crazy average for you! 

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Don't get me wrong, i know he is good, but i think saying that he will break the average WR next time is a bit rash, he has only *ONE* better single then the average world record.



This is not a fair comparison at all. Look at Tomasz's performance at Silesia Open 2009; he did not get a single solve under the WR average even once - does that mean he is incapable of getting a WR average? Of course not 

Remember, Feliks had only 10 attempts, and also averaged closer to 12 seconds at that time. But now he has done several 10.0x avg50, a few sub9.5 avg12 and sub9 (even some sub8.5) avg5, 9.58 avg12 on video, etc. I don't deny that it's very possible that he will do relatively badly in competition like some other fast cubers, but to me it looks like he tends to do pretty decently under pressure, and I think he has a definite chance at the WR (maybe not the next time, but soon).


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Piti's 3x3x3 record progression:

2009-01-08: 10.84
2009-07-18: 9.86
2009-10-09: 8.84
2009-11-28: 7.88

And those gaps are about 6, 3 and 1.5 months. Based on that, I predict it'll be Piti, with 6.86 seconds, before the end of the year


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Did i miss something or Feliks is really that consistent? I know his times at home but we all know that doing the same in competition is taking for a while. Think about Breandan, Tomasz or even Erik what results they get in their first competitions due to their times at home. Or just think of yourself.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i know he is good, but i think saying that he will break the average WR next time is a bit rash, he has only *ONE* better single then the average world record.
> 
> ...



7-8 competitions!  

That will take me 7-8 years!


----------



## Kian (Dec 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Did i miss something or Feliks is really that consistent? I know his times at home but we all know that doing the same in competition is taking for a while. Think about Breandan, Tomasz or even Erik what results they get in their first competitions due to their times at home. Or just think of yourself.
> ...



learn2fly.


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

That's with flying!

Actually, I am going to 2 next year.

The New Zealand one, and the Asian championships.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, i know he is good, but i think saying that he will break the average WR next time is a bit rash, he has only *ONE* better single then the average world record.
> ...



Well i had nothing else to compare with... But i also forgot the fact that he is colour neutral which makes the chances better. (Like Robert Yau.)



qqwref said:


> Look at Tomasz's performance at Silesia Open 2009; he did not get a single solve under the WR average even once - does that mean he is incapable of getting a WR average? Of course not



This also proves that you need many competitions (many different rounds and scrambles) and many experiences to get very good results.



qqwref said:


> I think he has a definite chance at the WR (*maybe not the next time, but soon*).



I totally agree with that one.



fazrulz said:


> 7-8 competitions!  That will take me 7-8 years!



Isn't that possible to organize a small competition on your own? I don't know the details about the australian speedcubing community but you basically need a WCA delegate, 11 other fellow cubers and a few timers(displays preferrably but optional). Again: correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> But i also forgot the fact that he is colour neutral which makes the chances better. (Like Robert Yau.)
> timers(displays preferrably but optional). Again: correct me if i'm wrong.



How does that up his chances?


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 7-8 competitions!  That will take me 7-8 years!



Isn't that possible to organize a small competition on your own? I don't know the details about the australian speedcubing community but you basically need a WCA delegate, 11 other fellow cubers and a few timers(displays preferrably but optional). Again: correct me if i'm wrong.[/QUOTE]

Well, we have about 30 known cubers here in melbourne, and 10 or so regularly attend meets.

We are organising a competition (official) for the 30th of Jan, and Dene Beardsley will be the delegate. We have everything sorted, apart from displays. We need to hire them.

And Oliver - you aren't wrong, so no-one needs to correct you


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 1, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > But i also forgot the fact that he is colour neutral which makes the chances better. (Like Robert Yau.)
> ...



He can pick the easiest cross.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 1, 2009)

i will break a record, the biggest difference in normal solves and comp solves... grr i hate my average


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



theres been soo many threads on this.

either way it doesnt really up his chances. people that are color dependent are not worse off. it just depends on what you are used to.


----------



## Crazycuber (Dec 1, 2009)

Im thinking Yu Nakajima would beat the world record. He posted a video of solving it in 6.57 sec. on youtube...
And Im japanese, so is he-not to be racest


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



That doesn't up his chances, he does that in practice also.


----------



## Kian (Dec 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> That's with flying!
> 
> Actually, I am going to 2 next year.
> 
> The New Zealand one, and the Asian championships.



No no. Who said I meant on a plane?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2009)

I honestly think that Rowe will get a sub10 average out of nowhere, and sub 17 OH. You just wait.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 1, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...





Cyrus C. said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Got it. I thought it make him more consistent in competition at least .


----------



## Owen (Dec 1, 2009)

NostridomOwenus says the record will be beaten......By the fastest cuber.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm waiting for Rowan to pull a 9 second average out of somewhere.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2009)

Harris Chan. We've been waiting for over 2 years!
Robert Yau. When computer cubes are allowed in competition.


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I'm waiting for Rowan to pull a 9 second average out of somewhere.



You just wait... Benelux Open


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for Rowan to pull a 9 second average out of somewhere.
> ...


Go-Go-Go-Rowan!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Tomasz's performance at Silesia Open 2009; he did not get a single solve under the WR average even once - does that mean he is incapable of getting a WR average? Of course not
> ...



It also proves that you can't tell how well someone will do just by looking at one competition. And, while it's true that to get good results (by the competitor's personal standards) takes a lot of competitions, getting good results by the world standard may not. I don't expect faz to get a 9.3 avg first time in competition, but maybe he will get a 9.8 and then still have something to work towards in the competitions to come ;-)


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Everybody seems to be forgetting that Robert Yau; in his first competition he got a non lucky sub 10 solve (getting NR), 3rd best in the world for 4x4 single, an NL sub 19 OH solve, and a 1:31 5x5 average. In his second, he won every round of 3x3 (3 sub 12 averages, the 2nd of which had a DNF and the 3rd had a counting 13), and the ER for 4x4 average, putting him 2nd in the world (and he got considerably more parities than the current WR). 

Few competitions is no excuse


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> proves that you need many competitions (many different rounds and scrambles) and many experiences to get very good results.


Yeah right.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JEON01



qqwref said:


> it's true that to get good results (by the competitor's personal standards) takes a lot of competitions


I think Yu is a counter-example for this as well, but maybe not even the best. I can't tell, as I don't know people's personal standards.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

edit: Stefan made a noob out of me. lol.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> You can't forget THIS person - one competition, great results.


Dude have you actually read this thread? Obviously not. Please do.


----------



## blah (Dec 2, 2009)

Just thought more people should know this:

Yu Jeong-Min's *last* name is Yu.
Yu Nakajima's *first* name is Yu.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

blah said:


> Yu Jeong-Min's *last* name is Yu.


Is it written from right to left, or is the last name written first? Confused.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > proves that you need many competitions (many different rounds and scrambles) and many experiences to get very good results.
> ...



Yes, that's true! But we were generally talking about Feliks and the 10.07 average. I highly doubt that either someone will break that who has never competed yet or either someone breaks it by 1.46 seconds like Yu Jeong-Min did. (I don't say it's impossible though.)

However, you are right! So now i say: You need many competitions (many different rounds and scrambles) and many experiences to get very good results. Usually!


----------



## blah (Dec 2, 2009)

In most East Asian cultures that I am aware of, the last name is written first. I know this is true for major countries like China, Japan, Korea, and Vietnam.

But when people register themselves in the WCA database, they just get confused in general. Some people register themselves as last-first and others first-last. The worst, i.e. most confusing, cases happen in countries like Malaysia and Singapore, where last names are not uncommonly written *in the middle*, I'm not even kidding.

For example, Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat's last name is Tan. In English, his first name is Jonathan; his middle name(s) is(are) Wei Xiat. In Chinese, his first name is Wei Xiat; no middle names; Jonathan doesn't exist in his Chinese name.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 2, 2009)

Very true. Im Chinese.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't forget THIS person - one competition, great results.
> ...



ahh, darn. thanks for pointing that out.
I had barely looked at it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



Nah, I haven't even gotten a sub-10 avg of 12 yet  (PB is 10.3x)

Also, I think that some people probably could break the WR, maybe they just need a better cube.

(Two days before I set the 4x4x4 avg ER, I was only averaging about 47 secs with my own cube, then when I went to Charlie's house on Saturday, I picked up her cube and things changed... )


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2009)

Gungz.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 2, 2009)

joey said:


> Gungz.



I would really like that to happen. It would be so... cool 

EDIT: Imagine if other former WR holders started to take their WRs back e.g. Shotaro Makisumi (3x3x3), Michael Fung (or Chris Hardwick) (4x4x4), Frank Morris (5x5x5), Lars Vandenbergh (Square-1), Stefan Pochmann (Clock) (<-- I think he can definitely do it) etc...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

blah said:


> In most East Asian cultures that I am aware of, the last name is written first. I know this is true for major countries like China, Japan, Korea, and Vietnam.
> 
> But when people register themselves in the WCA database, they just get confused in general. Some people register themselves as last-first and others first-last. The worst, i.e. most confusing, cases happen in countries like Malaysia and Singapore, where last names are not uncommonly written *in the middle*, I'm not even kidding.
> 
> For example, Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat's last name is Tan. In English, his first name is Jonathan; his middle name(s) is(are) Wei Xiat. In Chinese, his first name is Wei Xiat; no middle names; Jonathan doesn't exist in his Chinese name.


Woah you just pulled my name out from no where 
In Malaysia most Chinese don't even have legal English names XD We put it there for the fun of it.

Piti has to break it. Hassss to.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > In most East Asian cultures that I am aware of, the last name is written first. I know this is true for major countries like China, Japan, Korea, and Vietnam.
> ...



Why are you shown as 4.07 years old on statistics?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah wtf?  Lol I didn't see that.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

blah said:


> For example, Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat's last name is Tan. In English, his first name is Jonathan; his middle name(s) is(are) Wei Xiat. In Chinese, his first name is Wei Xiat; no middle names; Jonathan doesn't exist in his Chinese name.



I've heard of this before. Why do you do this? Is it just to confuse people? Do you want to have your name as long as possible? I would say that you should either choose "Jonathan Tan" or "Tan Wei Xiat", but then, I am not Asian...

Perhaps in future we should do some kind of underlining or capitalization for people's last names, so that we (and the WCAID) know what to name people by. It is not always OK to assume the last space-delimited string is the last name, I guess.


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 2, 2009)

blah said:


> In most East Asian cultures that I am aware of, the last name is written first. I know this is true for major countries like China, Japan, Korea, and Vietnam.
> 
> But when people register themselves in the WCA database, they just get confused in general. Some people register themselves as last-first and others first-last. The worst, i.e. most confusing, cases happen in countries like Malaysia and Singapore, where last names are not uncommonly written *in the middle*, I'm not even kidding.
> 
> For example, Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat's last name is Tan. In English, his first name is Jonathan; his middle name(s) is(are) Wei Xiat. In Chinese, his first name is Wei Xiat; no middle names; Jonathan doesn't exist in his Chinese name.



My full name is Matias Ignacio Macaya Peña, so I have 4 names, Matias (first name), Ignacio (middle name), Macaya (my dad's last name) and Peña (my mom's last name), so, what's my name?



fanwuq said:


> Harris Chan. We've been waiting for over 2 years!
> Robert Yau. When computer cubes are allowed in competition.



+1, Robert Yau is crazy at computer cubes

Chan is good, but Tomasz is insane


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 2, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> When rowe wins a competition all records will be broken


lol no but thanks for the support


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I've heard of this before. Why do you do this? Is it just to confuse people? Do you want to have your name as long as possible? I would say that you should either choose "Jonathan Tan" or "Tan Wei Xiat", but then, I am not Asian...
> 
> Perhaps in future we should do some kind of underlining or capitalization for people's last names, so that we (and the WCAID) know what to name people by. It is not always OK to assume the last space-delimited string is the last name, I guess.


I don't know about other people, but my proper name is Tan Wei Xiat, its a Chinese name. In Chinese tradition the family sir name comes first (Tan), followed by the given name (Wei Xiat). So if I were to register in a western country I would be Wei Xiat Tan (lol). The English name was given to me by my mother, I don't know why, but it stuck on, and its way easier for other people(namely Malays and Indians in Malaysia) to call me Jon/Jonathan than Wei Xiat. Even some Chinese can't pronounce the Xiat properly.


----------



## blah (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > For example, Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat's last name is Tan. In English, his first name is Jonathan; his middle name(s) is(are) Wei Xiat. In Chinese, his first name is Wei Xiat; no middle names; Jonathan doesn't exist in his Chinese name.
> ...


You're absolutely right about the either/or thing. That's the whole point - NOT to confuse people. When English-speakers ask him what his name is, he'd say "Jonathan Tan;" when Chinese-speakers ask, he'd say "Tan Wei Xiat." So Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat kinda makes it flow well in both directions.

It's not all Asians who do it  I'm only aware of us Malaysians/Singaporeans doing this ridiculous stuff. They even do it kinda differently in Singapore but I won't go into that because it's gonna be even more confusing. It's just a result of globalization - we interact so much with Eastern and Western peoples, equally, that it's impossible to decide to whom we should make our names "sound more comfortable," so we just come up with some sort of compromise to solve the problem I guess.



qqwref said:


> Perhaps in future we should do some kind of underlining or capitalization for people's last names, so that we (and the WCAID) know what to name people by. It is not always OK to assume the last space-delimited string is the last name, I guess.


Yeah I'd say there's some serious confusion going on about this. These two guys are both from China, both have the same transliterated English last name Li (I wouldn't go so far as to assume they have the same Chinese last name), but they're registered differently:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LILI02
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HAOM01


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Did i miss something or Feliks is really that consistent? I know his times at home but we all know that doing the same in competition is taking for a while. Think about Breandan, Tomasz or even Erik what results they get in their first competitions due to their times at home. Or just think of yourself.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i know he is good, but i think saying that he will break the average WR next time is a bit rash, he has only *ONE* better single then the average world record.
> 
> ...


Yes, but we've had many meetups, a few competitions, and even though they were unofficial, they would have similar amounts of pressure. I don't really think faz will break the single record (though you were wrong, he's broken it more than once) but I still think he has a big chance for average.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> My full name is Matias Ignacio Macaya Peña, so I have 4 names, Matias (first name), Ignacio (middle name), Macaya (my dad's last name) and Peña (my mom's last name), so, what's my name?


It is a question of me asking you, not you asking me. When you register you should decide whether you want your WCAID to start with maca or pena or what. That is, the organizers should not have to guess - you should tell them what your family name is. Apparently it's just not something you can do with an algorithm, but something you have to ask people individually.




blah said:


> It's not all Asians who do it  I'm only aware of us Malaysians/Singaporeans doing this ridiculous stuff. They even do it kinda differently in Singapore but I won't go into that because it's gonna be even more confusing. It's just a result of globalization - we interact so much with Eastern and Western peoples, equally, that it's impossible to decide to whom we should make our names "sound more comfortable," so we just come up with some sort of compromise to solve the problem I guess.


Not much of a compromise, though, if you are confusing people with it! It's kind of like when they announce things in multiple languages on an airplane or whatever, it's OK to clearly differentiate and say, here's the English text, here's the Spanish... but it's not OK to interleave the two languages and hope that people know what the right parts to read/hear are, and that's pretty much what the 4-name system seems to be doing.

In America what we do is pretty much choose one formal name and go with it, even if people can't pronounce it (but hey, it's not just Asian names that people can't pronounce, tons of people have a problem with my German one); and then if you want you have a nickname which friends call you. So for example there was a cuber from my school named Muzhou Wang (last name at the end) but everyone called him Mitchell (his nickname or English name). This way is far better in my opinion - if he'd been Mitchell Wang Muzhou I think everyone would've been extra confused by that.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 2, 2009)

chuck norris. no question about it


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> When you register you should decide whether you want your WCAID to start with maca or pena or what.


Why do you care? If you want to address someone, just pick what you think is appropriate. If you're wrong, he/she can correct you or suck it up.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > When you register you should decide whether you want your WCAID to start with maca or pena or what.
> ...


How could you possibly have a problem with people wanting to get something right the first time? Besides, it takes a lot more time to correct everyone who interprets your name wrong than to just specify what part is the last name.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 2, 2009)

i think Tomasz or Piti. they seem to have the nerves for it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care? If you want to address someone, just pick what you think is appropriate. If you're wrong, he/she can correct you or suck it up.
> ...


I don't have a problem, I just asked why you have one, and explained why I don't get it and how you could deal with it.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread is a lot bigger than I thought it would be... haha


----------

